# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  الحقوق العينية (iq)

## هيثم الفقى

الحقوق العينية 
تنقسم الحقوق إلى قسمين ، حقوق شخصية ، وحقوق عينية والحقوق الشخصية التي يعبر عنها في الفقه القانوني (الالتزامات) ، هي التي بموجبها تترتب التزامات وحقوق تتعلق بشخص الدائن أو المدين ، ومنها الالتزام بقيام بعمل معين أو الامتناع عن عمل معين 

أما الحقوق العينية : هي تلك التي ترد على عين الشيء (العقار) أي تلك التي يكون محلها عقار أو عين معينة . 
وهذه الحقوق تنقسم بدورها إلى حقوق أصلية مثل حق الملكية الذي يعتبر من أهم الحقوق التي يمارس بموجبها مالك الشيء السلطة على العين (العقار أو المال) ويتصرف به تصرفاً مطلقاً ، عيناً ومنفعة واستغلالاً ، فينتفع بغلة العين وثمارها ونتاجها ويتصرف في العين بجميع التصرفات الجائزة ، والمقصود في الجائزة تلك التي تتفق مع النظام العام والقانون النافذ في البلد الذي يقع فيه العقار أو تقع فيه العين . 

وتتفرع من حق الملكية عدة أحكام منها ما يتعلق في نطاق حق الملكية وكذلك في وسائل حماية ذلك الحق . 

ونظراً لوجود علاقات وروابط مشتركة بين الأفراد ، ولافتراض حصول تقاطع في المصالح ، فقد وردت عليه جملة من القيود منها أن يتصرف المالك بملكه بما يضمن عدم الضرر بالغير وجملة من القيود التي وردت في التشريعات النافذة في كل بلد وعلى وفق الرؤيا التشريعية لقيادته ، كما أن هناك أنواع خاصة من حق الملكية حيث ذكرت انه يمثل سلطة الفرد في استعمال ملكه ، إلا انه قد يكون العين ( العقار أو المال) مملوك لأكثر من شخص واحد مثل الملكية على الشيوع ، وهذه حتماً ستؤدي إلى تقاطع الرغبات والطلبات وتصرفات الملاك مع بعضهم في استغلال الشيء ، ولمعالجة هذه الحالة فقد نظمت القوانين المدنية النافذة هذه الحالة مستمدة معظم أحكامها من الشريعة الإسلامية السمحاء ، حتى تم تحديد الحقوق والواجبات للملاك على الشيوع ، لكن قد يستعصي الخلاف بين الشركاء أو إن أحدهم لا يرغب في العقار على الشيوع على وفق القاعدة الفقهية والقانونية ( لا يجبر الشريك على البقاء على الشيوع) ، إلا إذا كان هناك شرط أو اتفاق بين الملاك ، أو يوجد مانع قانوني بموجب نص تشريعي نافذ ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما موجود في المنظومة القانونية العراقية التي لا تجيز إزالة شيوع الدار إذا كان أحد الشركاء الشاغلين لها قاصرا أو كانت الدار مشغولة من زوجة المتوفى (المورث) ، على أن لا يكونوا يملكون دار أخرى على وجه الاستقلال ، وهذا النص جاء لأسباب إنسانية تقتضيها طيبة المجتمع العراقي ، فالشريك لا يجبر على البقاء على شراكته، ومنحه القانون الحق في اللجوء إلى القضاء لإزالة الشيوع سواء كان بـ القسمة الرضائية إن كانت العين تقبل القسمة على الشركاء أو إزالته بيعا وتوزيع ثمنه على الشركاء كل حسب حصته ، وفي هذا أحكام كثيرة ومتعددة يمكن للقارئ الرجوع إلى كتب الشروحات القانونية وفقهاء القانون المدني . 

كما يوجد نوع آخر من حق الملكية وهو ملكية العلو والسفل والحائط المشترك والطريق الخاص المشترك ويندرج ضمن هذا الموضوع ملكية الشقق والطوابق . أما أسباب كسب حق الملكية فإنها متعددة ووردت في القوانين بصور مختلفة ففي القانون المدني العراقي جاءت على سبيل الحصر وهي : 
1. الكسب بسبب الوفاة ومنها (الميراث ، والوصية) 
2. الكسب بين الأحياء ومنها ( الالتصاق ) الذي من صوره التصاق عقار ببناء آخر بسبب الطبيعة أو بسبب فعل الإنسان . 
3. الالتصاق بالمنقول وهو الذي يتم بموجبه التصاق منقولان كمالكين مختلفين بحيث لا يمكن فصلهما دون كلف أو نفقة باهظة . 
وهناك أنواع أخرى مثل الكسب بسبب العقد و الكسب بالشفعة وأخرى بالكسب بسبب الحيازة . 

كما تتفرع من حق الملكية حقوق عديدة منها : 
1. حق التصرف الذي بموجبه يتصرف الشخص بالعين تصرف المالك إلا أن رقبة الأرض أو ملكيتها تعود للدولة وفي هذا أحكام كثيرة تنظمه وتحدده القوانين والتشريعات النافذة . 
2. حق الرجحان 
3.التقادم الذي يكسب الحائز حقاً في العين 
4. حق المنفعة والسكن والاستعمال والمساطحة 
5.حق الارتفاق وهو حق تخصص بموجب منفعة عقار لفائدة عقار أخر غيره يملكه الغير . 

أما الحقوق التبعية فهي : 
1.الرهن التأميني الذي بموجبه يكتسب الدائن حقاً عينياً على عقار مخصص لوفاء دينه ، ويكون بمقتضاه متقدماً على الغير من الدائنين في استيفاء دينه . وفيه أحكام عديدة نظمتها القوانين النافذة . 
2.الرهن الحيازي ، وهذا الحق يكون بموجبه الدائن حائزاً للعين (العقار أو المال) فيجعلها محبوسة في يد المرتهن أو في يد شخص ثالث لقاء دين يمكن للمرتهن استحصاله من تلك العين ، وهذا كسابقه فيه أحكام تنظم العلاقة بين طرفيه وكذلك مع الغير . 
3.رهن الدين ، وهذا النوع من الحقوق يتمثل بتمكين الدائن من حيازة سند الدين المرهون ويكون هذا نافذاً بحق المدين من تاريخ الإعلان . هذا تفصيل مقتضب لاحكام الحقوق العينية في القانون المدني العراقي الذي لا يختلف كثيراً عن القوانين في البلدان العربية والتي تعتمد الشريعة الإسلامية مصدراً لها . أما عن أنواع العقود فهي كثيرة ومتعددة منها عقد المساطحة وعقد الإيجار الذي يتعلق بإيجار العقار ، علماً إن هذا النوع من العقود يتأرجح بين كونه من العقود التي تتعلق بالحقوق العينية أو بين الحقوق الشخصية ، واختلف الفقهاء وشراح القانون فيه اختلاف كبير تبعاً للمدرسة الفقهية التي يتبعها الكاتب . 
المصدر هنا

----------

